# Handicap License



## jpgeek (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it relatively easy to obtain a placard or license plate if you have troubles getting around. My wife is going in for a hip replacement in a month and I was just wondering if anyone knows how hard or easy it is to get one?

Thanks


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2012)

A gal I knew from work said it was really easy, she had gotten a parking pass after a knee replacement operation.  Here's the info for California, it's the 5th section down on the page...http://www.dmv.org/ca-california/license-plates.php#Disability-License-Plates-or-Placards


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 18, 2012)

It is extremely easy. Check with your local Department of Motor Vehicles for more information.


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I am sure we will get one due to the type of surgery... I just wanted to be prepared


----------



## KokosMomMom (Jul 23, 2012)

If you go online to your local DMV there should be a form for you to print out and have your physician fill out.  After s/he fills it out then you take it to the DMV (provided it was saying that you qualify) and they give you the placard.  Some states (Maryland) also gives you a card to carry with you.


----------



## Iodine (Oct 1, 2012)

My neighbor broke her leg and then her Dr had to sign the paperwork.  He told her to "walk" it into the DMV and she'd receive it a lot faster.  She didn't and mailed it in and it took her several weeks to get it from the DMV here in California.  I don't know if hers is an isolated case or not.


----------

